# Quiet 750GB drives out?



## tripmaster (May 27, 2003)

Anyone know the street date for the DB35 750GB SATA drives?

ETA on a WD counterpart?


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

No to each, but apparantly Weaknees has found a way to quiet the existing drives down. I did some additional digging for us DIYers.

Techdigs Article
My Post


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

One good way to quiet the vibrational noise from the hard drive is to soft mount it. I suspect that is what Weaknees has done. Either a bracket that suspends the drive or it's mounted with soft rubber (silicone) grommets.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

The S3 drive is already soft mounted. I believe that Seagate has released quiet seek firmware to Weaknees under NDA.


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

A google search did find this:
https://usm.channelonline.com/rtech/storesite/Products/Overview/?id=M003388643

One more hit than I had 3 weeks ago, so I would hope with a bit more time, more stores will start to have this drive.

Price is a bit on the high side for me right now.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Current prices are not meaningful because the product is not available yet.


----------

